# Choctaw: Love



## azngoto

I need to know what the work LOVE would be in Choctaw.


----------



## supercrom

First of all, what is Choctaw? where is it spoken?

Sorry for my ignorance.

*Supercrom

EDIT:* I've found this URL: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choctaw


----------



## azngoto

they are an indian culture, mainly in mississippi, alabama, and louisiana


----------



## suzzzenn

I have a linguistics professor who wrote a grammar of Choctaw. He told me there are two main ways to say love: 

Chinhollolih
Chimachokmahnilih

Good luck!
Susan


----------



## emmismee

Halito! (Hello!) Actually, more Choctaws live in Oklahoma than anywhere else. Our Choctaw tribal headquarters as well as the Bishnik newspaper is in Durant, Oklahoma.
Also, when speaking of 'Indian' Native American or American Indian is the correct term. Indian usually refers to East Indian from another country other than America


----------

